# Wait list GRI



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone know how long you're on the waiting list for now if you're over 35? Just going onto it. Thanks


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I think it's all down postcode for waiting times. I was put on the waiting list in May 2013 and I have my first appointment in march x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

It depends on your postcode weebear but the are getting them down. Glasgow is 22 months, Ayrshire is about 8-9 months x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
weebear - are you asking for you? Because you do know that if your gorgeous boy continues to do well you aren't eligible for any ( more ) funding.
Sorry if you are asking for someone else just wanted to make sure you knew.

And waiting lists should be even shorter soon. There was a new law/ guidance passed last april by the Scottish parliament saying that it wasn't to be more than 12 months, so clinics have had to work hard to try bring down. That's why patients are being offered tx in Edinburgh.  If you say no, you don't count toward the figures as you have been offered tx but declined iykwim 

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm asking for a friend as things have changed hugely since I did mine. 

She's over 35 so I was thinking she'd get seen quite quickly as they aim to see those over 35 sooner, or so I thought.


----------

